# Problème de synchronisation des contacts



## Did_Qc (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac OSX 10.6.6, et j'ai iTunes 10.2.
Je possède un iPad depuis octobre dernier et j'apprécie particulièrement le carnet d'adresse. Le hic ? *Je viens de me rendre compte que mes contacts* ( qui se synchronisent avec iTunes ) *ne se synchronisent en fait que dans un sens* : de l'ordi au iPad et pas le contraire. C'est très ennuyant étant donné que j'ajoute régulièrement des contacts "on the go" et j'aimerais beaucoup qu'ils se transfèrent à l'ordinateur automatiquement, ce que je croyais acquis. 

Je n'utilise pas MobileMe, c'est bien coché "synchroniser les contacts".

Ou peut-être alors est-ce normal ? Peu importe, je souhaite trouver une façon simple de garder le même carnet d'adresse en tout temps sur mes appareils.

Merci d'avance !


----------

